# Etisalat



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

How is everyone's connections at the moment? 

Mine has been appalling for the last 4 days and upon phoning them up was informed that a cable off the coast of Eygpt was malfunctioning but rest assured that Etisilat engineers were on the case this very minute.

Had a bit of a download frenzy recently so suspect I'm the victim of some traffic shaping, wouldn't mind but I pay for the top package.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

For about the same time we've had crap internet connection at work too .... hmmm ! Wonder if its related ! Wasn't there something announced last week same sort of thing with Du .... or are they both just making excuses ??


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Both Etisalat and Du have been unbearably slow the last day or two for me, hope they fix it soon.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> For about the same time we've had crap internet connection at work too .... hmmm ! Wonder if its related ! Wasn't there something announced last week same sort of thing with Du .... or are they both just making excuses ??


Have had no problems myself with DU.
Internet has been fine.
Mr Eti needs to look at his phone systems though, have always had problems with international calling but then again that could be Telstra though.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

that would explain why ours has been so slow


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

My etisalat crashed at hotel last night I mentioned it to reception they said been crap all day.
Ok tonight though


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Hit and miss for several days now at home and at work.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

mcd1203 said:


> that would explain why ours has been so slow


I would take the cable story with a pinch of salt, heard this one before. The real problem - an all-round rubbish company with a monopoly on the market.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> I would take the cable story with a pinch of salt, heard this one before. The real problem - an all-round rubbish company with a monopoly on the market.


In Dubai? Who'd have thought it?


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Wouldn't it be wonderful if we could get everyone in the UAE to boycott Du and Etisalat for just one or two days? Just don't make any calls at all... let the thieving b**tards lose out on a few days of wallet wrenching profits... people power from the subdued and monopolised (duopolised?) masses.

Of course it'd never happen but I'd love to see the results if it did 

Cheers, GD.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

highest rates and worst service! etisalat and du are winners


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Skype video quality has been terrible past few days, who has the etisalat complaints address?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is that a joke?


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

yep, sad attempt at dubai forum humour, sigh.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yep it's absolutely disgraceful.

Generally browsing is working fine. It's anything involving downloading or voip that has been terrible this week.

I assumed they are doing some kind of capping to the internet, or at least experimenting with it.

Very frustrating.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

We're getting the Egyptian cable line as well. We're struggling to get our e-mails in the office, it's causing us all sorts of problems.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

had an email from out IT people about 2 weeks with a cable in the Med story - strangely enough in the last week mine has improved vastly.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sandypool said:


> *had an email from out IT people about 2 weeks with **a cable in the Med story* - strangely erough in the last week mine has improved vastly.


Likewise.

It was worse two-three years ago when all internet was totally down across Dubai for a few days because several cables in the Med had been damaged. 

-


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I think internet speed is slightly better today? I had an errrm call on the errrrm software with the blue S this morning and it worked just fine. But it had been crap the last few days.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> I think internet speed is slightly better today? I had an errrm call on the errrrm software with the blue S this morning and it worked just fine. But it had been crap the last few days.


And youtube videos actually played today (if one was patient enough for them to load). But it is still super slow. And news reports suggest that things won't get back to "normal" till friday


----------



## alphaville (Sep 23, 2009)

rsinner said:


> And youtube videos actually played today (if one was patient enough for them to load). But it is still super slow. And news reports suggest that things won't get back to "normal" till friday


The problem is in this underwater cable at the south coast of Italy, which connects the middle east to the internet:








Repairs are being made, hopefully everything will be back to normal by the 29th April:
Mideast internet cable disruption continues, UAE Telecoms, Technology - Maktoob Business


A.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Mmm!!!!
I spoke to quick in an earlier post.
I jinxed myself.
I am with DU and it has turned to **** tonight.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

apparently the problem has been repaired
yet to see the "normal" speeds
Etisalat says UAE internet service fully restored - Technology - ArabianBusiness.com


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Internet has been dreadful this afternoon...

-


----------

